# oak tree sappling



## Queats (Dec 3, 2001)

I planted an acorn in normal potting soil and it began to grow. I grew nervous since I had it in a small container. When it hit 6 inches in height I repotted it in a clay pot with enriched plant potting soil. This soil is supposed to delay the drying out of the soil. The sappling seems to have stopped growing. Although the 3 leaves are green, they have begun to slightly curl. Have I done some harm to this tiny guy? It is very important to me that this sappling survive. Please help, clueless in NJ.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 4, 2001)

How long ago did you repot it? It could just be the time of year, stuff slows down in the winter. This has as much to do with the shorter days and less sunlight as colder temps. 
Could be 'wet feet', too. How often are you watering it? Are you letting it dry out between waterings?


----------



## Queats (Dec 5, 2001)

I may have watered it too much??? I did not know you need to let it dry out before watering again. The potting soil I used is supposed to retain water, sort of time delay. Should I take it out of this soil and use regular potting soil? I've read some posts that talk about loam content??? I have no clue. My best friend and I found this ripe acorn and I potted it. He died 3 days later and I must keep this little tree alive (I guess I believe his spirit will live on through it somehow). I'm so afraid I might do the wrong thing. I'd appreciate any advice I can get.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 5, 2001)

Clay pots will dry your soil very quick.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 5, 2001)

I will tell you about my patented 'finger test' which I have shared with a few lucky people here. 
Before you water your plants, stick your finger in the dirt (this might require actually washing your finger off later). If it is dry, water. If it's damp, don't water. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Queats (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks Brian, I'll use the finger test (middle or index?). The leaves have begun to curl but they are still very green. I have not watered now for 5 days. I wish there was a way I could post a picture of "Tom" so experts such as yourself could comment on the patient. The acorn is from the Pine Valley Country Club in Clementon NJ. My best friend and I toured the course as part of the gallery 9-30-01. Tom died 10-4-01. The sappling sprouted in early November. One day I hope to carve Tom's initials in it!! Needless to say we were both avid golfers. What does Loam have to do with it??


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 5, 2001)

I can appreciate your sentiment with the tree and your buddy Tom. My best friend Bob passed away July 1, 2001. Two days earlier we had gone for a walk as we sometimes did (he had a bad heart and was instructed to walk for excersize). We passed a Magnolia tree in full bloom and he stopped to smell a blossom. 
While his brother was here to help with arrangements, we planted a Magnolia tree for Bob. I think he would approve. :angel:


----------



## Queats (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm sure he would too!!
 
Jim


----------

